# MB con trozo carbonizado



## tosca14 (Nov 18, 2011)

Hola, soy nuevo en el foro, no entiendo mucho de electrónica, pero no me da miedo meterme en el tema (sobre todo si no tengo nada que perder), bueno al grano, al portátil de mi madre siempre le tenia que mover el cable para que le funcionara, pero al final le salio humo lo desmonte y vi que el conector de corriente estaba quemado, pero no solo el conector, la placa también esta quemada, le he quitado lo negro y he visto que el cobre esta levantado y se ve
la fibra de vidrio o lo que sea, he leído por la red que con superglue3 y esmalte de uñas se podría solucionar, yo lo que he hecho es aplanar el cobre con los dedos y estañarlo todo con estaño, le he puesto un trozo de papel entre el conector nuevo y la placa para que no tocara el cobre, pero sigue dando corto, si lo conecto con batería funciona bien, pero ya se esta agotando y no la podre cargar mas.
Quería saber si esto tiene alguna solución, aunque sea en plan chapuza o si se puede soldar el cable directamente de alguna manera.
Pongo las fotos  haber que os parece



​


----------



## djwash (Nov 18, 2011)

Mira *tosca14*, cuando la placa se quema o carboniza, ese carbon se vuelve mas  o menos conductor, por eso te da corto, te recomiendo que sigas el diagrama de esa pista hasta llegar al primer compinente que se conecte a esa pista, una vez ubicado limpia el estaño que pusiste y con cuidado ve levantando el cobre hasta llegas a una parte que no este carbonizada.

Pone fotos del otro lado, quizas tambien tengas que levantar cobre de la parte de abajo, cuando este despejada la parte carbonizada la vas a tener que sacar, con un dremel o esas piedritas chiquitas la vas sacando hasta llegar a la parte de la placa que esta sana.

Puede que tengas que desoldar algun componente, eso seria un problema, pero no se que hay detras asique depende. Aunque te parezca loco hacer lo que te digo, esa zona carbonizada puede volver a encenderse y carbonizar un area mayor.

Ten en cuenta que ese pin puede alimentas algo del otro lado, por eso deberas conectarlo tambien, esa placa es doble cara.


----------



## tosca14 (Nov 18, 2011)

Gracias por la respuesta, he colgado las fotos donde antes, pero no veo el enlace, te lo pongo otra vez:
http://tosca14.blogspot.com/p/placa.html

Perdona mi ignorancia, pero cuando dices levantar el cobre ¿te refieres a que lo quite del todo?, pero donde está el agujero donde va una pata y es donde se quemo más, si le quito el cobre no me cogerá la soldadura¿no?.
Tampoco se identificar muy bien el primer componente de la pista, ¿puede ser que el que se ha quemado sea el primero?, es el conector tipo jack de entrada de corriente de la placa.


----------



## djwash (Nov 18, 2011)

Con una lupa vas siguiendo la pista y localizas a que componentes va conectada de ambos lados, debes levantar el cobre donde esta carbonizado, si te queda pista sobre placa sana, retiras el esmalte que trae encima y sueldas ahi un cable bien prolijo hasta la ficha, sino, retiras lo mas que puedas carbon y pista quemada y conectas en el primer componente de ambos lados, no se si me explico...

Debes retirar el carbon si es posible por completo.


----------



## KILLER7 (Nov 18, 2011)

Así es djwash se te entiende bien, una lástima que el colega no comprenda mucho del tema. Las main de esas no son de dos capas, son multicapas, y eso juega en contra también. tosca: no es gran desafío para un técnico ese problema del pin de carga, pero paciencia que tenés altas chances. Raspa, limpia y a soldar y ...ojo con manosear mucho la placa.


----------



## djwash (Nov 18, 2011)

Mmm, no se si sea esa multicapa, por lo que se ve es doble capa, por lo menos en esa zona...


----------



## tosca14 (Nov 18, 2011)

Osea, que rasco el carbón ,busco la primera pieza y hago un puente desde la parte quemada hasta la primera pieza , pero el puente creo que lo debo hacer en las dos caras.
He colgado una foto con lo que creo que es la pista que debo seguir, si no es correcto ya me lo diréis.
http://tosca14.blogspot.com/p/placa.html


----------



## djwash (Nov 18, 2011)

tosca14 dijo:


> Osea, que rasco el carbón ,busco la primera pieza y hago un puente desde la parte quemada hasta la primera pieza



Si.



tosca14 dijo:


> pero el puente creo que lo debo hacer en las dos caras.



Eso te lo dije dos veces.



tosca14 dijo:


> He colgado una foto con lo que creo que es la pista que debo seguir, si no es correcto ya me lo diréis.



No, si la pista que esta quemada es, digamos, positivo, porque queres seguir otra pista??

La pista que señalaste esta bien, la que esta quemada es otra


----------



## boris guillen (Nov 18, 2011)

sigue la pista de la terminal que esta quemada (+) 
la que señalas esta bien no la toques


----------



## tosca14 (Nov 19, 2011)

Yo creía que las pistas eran las de color verde claro, osea que el trozo verde oscuro es una pista positiva, eso no lo sabia.
No se si  de alguna manera puedes descargar una de mis fotos y marcar de donde a donde debo hacer el puente y postearla aquí,estoy muy verde en esto y no quiero haceros perder el tiempo, solo que sepa donde hacer el puente ya me puedo espabilar yo solo y con paciencia lo puedo conseguir.


----------



## djwash (Nov 19, 2011)

La parte verde oscura no es una pista.

Lo que pasa es que en las fotos señalaste una pista sana, y eso no tiene sentido, para que señalas una pista sana si la que esta dañada es otra, se ve claramente que donde esta quemado había una pista, hasta vos mismo le pusiste estaño, porque señalas una pista que no tiene nada que ver...

Para señalar donde conectar y limpiar, necesitaría unas fotos bien de cerca, de un área de 5x5 alrededor de la zona dañada, de ambos lados, com la placa completamente limpia, no rayes la pintura verde, limpia la placa en esa zona con alcohol isopropilico o etilico, ni se te ocurra usar otra cosa como thiner o aguarrás.

Y antes de hacer alguna cosa que no te digamos preguntas por acá...


----------



## tosca14 (Nov 19, 2011)

Hola, he hecho algunas fotos de la zona quemada y he colgado las más nítidas, haber si tienes suficiente.

http://tosca14.blogspot.com/p/placa.html


----------



## djwash (Nov 19, 2011)

Antes que nada te digo que mirando bien efectivamente es multicapa, me habia confundido...

Es posible que hayan capas que se conecten con el pin de carga y que no las veas, te vas a dar cuenta cuando limpies el carbon es posible que se vea cobre debajo, que puede que haya estado conectado al pin o quizas no. Por el momento solo limpia si es posible con un minitorno y piedra, con cuidado de no dañar componentes.

Si puedes conseguir una lente de esas pequeñas pero de gran aumento, se la pones delante del objetivo de la camara para que la misma pueda hacer foco de cerca, no hablo de objetivos profesionales, sino de una simple lente que sostienes delante del objetivo de la camara y te permite tomar fotos de cerca. Le sacas una foto a la zona que limpiaste.

Te dejo fotos de lo que debes hacer.


----------



## tosca14 (Nov 19, 2011)

Muchas graciassssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!, haber si consigo un dremel o algo muy pequeño para limpiarlo y mando las fotos, no creo que sea antes del Lunes, mañana difícil conseguir nada.


----------



## boris guillen (Nov 19, 2011)

SI, perfecto tal como dice djwash en su adjunto suerte cuentanos como te fue saludos


----------



## tosca14 (Nov 20, 2011)

Hola, no hay nada imposible,ja,ja, he estado buscando y por fin encontré un dremel, ahora no se si con la emoción me he pasado lijando, haber como lo veis, he colgado la foto y si todo esta correcto creo que debo lijar un poco donde esta la pieza hasta que salga el cobre y hacer un puente hasta el otro extremo, después colocar el conector de corriente otra vez y montarlo todo haber si explota o no. He marcado en la foto lo que creo que debo hacer.

http://tosca14.blogspot.com/p/placa.html


----------



## tosca14 (Nov 22, 2011)

A la que  deis el visto bueno a la foto sigo, prefiero asegurarme y procurar no cagarla.


----------



## djwash (Nov 22, 2011)

Si, estoy medio complicado con un proyecto, mas tarde te contesto.


----------



## tosca14 (Nov 23, 2011)

No te preocupes, todos estamos liados y nos conectamos cuando podemos.


----------



## boris guillen (Nov 23, 2011)

(Bueno corriganme si estoy equivocado):

en la foto que pusiste (la ultima) donde dices "lijar" ahi es donde deves soldar procura hacer una buena soldadura y pegar el conector para que no se vuelva a romper =) SALUDOS


----------



## tosca14 (Nov 23, 2011)

Hola Boris guillen, donde dices que debo soldar ,imagino que quieres decir que debo hacer un puente con un trocito de cable desde la pieza hasta el otro extremo, tal como lo he dibujado en la ultima foto, si no es así,
te agradeceria si me lo pudieras explicar mejor y muchas gracias por la paciencia.


----------



## tosca14 (Nov 24, 2011)

Hola, mira he dejado 2 fotos de lo que creo que debía hacer, el portátil lo tengo desmontado, pero al conectar la placa al cargador se apaga la luz, pero no sale humo como antes, ¿es normal que se apague la luz o es síntoma de corto otra vez?.
Las fotos están donde las cuelgo siempre:

http://tosca14.blogspot.com/p/placa.html


----------



## tosca14 (Nov 24, 2011)

Bueno, al conector de corriente del portátil, le he quitado la soldadura de la pata central, pero sigue haciendo corto, sale una pequeña chispa del centro, he aislado la pata con un trozo de plástico pero la chispa sale igual, ¿pude ser por algo relacionado con el cobre que se ve en los laterales del agujero?¿deberia aislar alguna cosa?, quería ir avanzando, pero me he quedado bloqueado.


----------



## djwash (Nov 24, 2011)

En la foto donde lijaste parece que se ven tres capas de cobre, la del otro lado que se ve en el agujero, y dos capas que estan muy cerca una de otra en la zona donde pasaste al dremel, lo que deberias hacer es desoldar la ficha y poner cables, desde el componente ese blanco donde conectaste ese cablecito hasta la ficha, lo mismo con la coneccion que parece ser GND, que serian los tres pines que la ficha tiene sanos, es posible que no sean todos GND, algunos cargadores tienen 3 cables, GND V+ y uno de control, verifica si tiene tres cables o dos, es posible que de los tres que tiene sanos el del medio sea el de control, me imagino que limpiaste la placa de las limaduras de cobre que quedaron, debes asegurarte que no tiene restos de cobre.

Es posible que de esas tres capas que se ven mas de una valla conectada al pin que se quemo, pero eso no podria asegurartelo, te queda probar.


----------



## tosca14 (Nov 24, 2011)

Hola djwash, me cuesta un poco entender lo que me dices, no por que no te expliques bien, si no por que no tengo mucha idea de electrónica, he colgado dos fotos de lo que mas o menos entiendo que debo hacer, pero me da corto igual, míralas y me dices si voy por buen camino o no.


----------



## tosca14 (Nov 28, 2011)

Bueno, creo que de aquí no saldré, seguiré probando a mi manera y si lo consigo ya os lo diré.
Muchas gracias por vuestro tiempo y paciencia, ya imagino que explicar a quien no entiende es muy difícil.
Estoy super agradecidoooo!!!!!!!!


----------



## djwash (Nov 29, 2011)

Se que es feo cuando consultas y no tienes respuesta, sube fotos si has hecho algún cambio, sino avisa y te muestro lo que puedes hacer teniendo como referencia la ultima foto.

Disculpa la demora.


----------



## tosca14 (Nov 29, 2011)

Hola, de momento no he hecho cambios, no se si viste las dos ultimas fotos con lo que hice, si me puedes mandar instrucciones yo super contento, pero tu tranquilo y sin prisas, cuando puedas.
Referente a lo que dices de que es feo consultar y no tener respuesta, creo que las respuestas han sido magnificas, no puedo pedir mas, a todos nos falta tiempo y el tiempo y la paciencia que me habéis dedicado no tiene precio.


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA (Dic 23, 2011)

tosca14 saludos, lo mas seguro es que hubo un corto por eso lo de la pista carbonizada y abierta  el pin que se quemo como ya te indicaron es el (+) y lo mas seguro es que esa componente de color blanco rectangular en la cual soldaste el cable blanco soldado al pin del medio del conector es un fusible prueba que debe estar abierto, despues del fusible sigue la linea o las ramas por las cuales camina desde ese punto hasta el final de ellas a un componente, verifica esas componente que no esten en corto, por ejemplo (esos cuadraditos negros de cuatro patitas de un lado y cuatro patitas del otro lado se llaman mosfet y lo mas seguro que deben estar uno o algunos en corto busca el datasheet por internet y con un multimetro mira sus conexiones para ver si no estan en corto) asi mismo confirma con el multimetro entre el tierra y el pin despues del fusible si no hay continuidad o corto antes de conectar carga. 


Suerte


----------

